# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  budgett frog help

## Stephan Lapin

I got a Budgett frog let's say around April or March at a reptile expo.
He has been great and grew rather rapidly. Yesterday (June 29th, 2013) I went outside and dug up alot of earthworms for him to eat.
This morning (June 30th, 2013) when I woke up I notice he was slightly off balance on his side with his left leg sticking out. I changed his water and only put in about two to three inches of water so he he can sit on the floor of the tank. He seems rather bloated/full and I'm worried he may have eaten something he shouldn't. The last time something like this happened to my previous baby budgett frog he died after a few days and I tried everything the forum told me to do. And very clearly the right side of his body/tummmy is very bloated making him lopsided.

1. Size of enclosure - 10 gallon

2. # of inhabitants - just one budgett frog 

3. Humidity- unsure

4. Temperature - about 74-78 water temp 

6. Materials used for substrate - none

7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and  other materials. - one filter, one heater, one large rock, and one clay house

8. Main food source- super worms, earth worms, and a thawed mouse every once and a while.

9. Vitamins and calcium - none, although I did put some powder in his tank

10. Lighting - near window, mild sunlight

11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure - aquarium heater for 10 gallon tank

12. When is the last time he/she ate - June 29th, 2013

13. Have you found poop lately- mild June 30th, 2013 10:00 am

14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure- will post ASAP

15. How old is the frog- Not sure maybe more then three months I would say

16. How long have you owned him/her - three months

17. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred- unsure

18. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats - unsure

19. How often the frog is handled - once, I use a net to put him in another enclosure when I clean his tank

20. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area- low

21. Describe enclosure maintenance- clean tank when water is murky, use a net to take out unwanted particles

----------


## Stephan Lapin

Since I lowered the water, it seems now he wants to get out. So he's marching at the glass wall like he's trying to get out.

----------


## Namio

I would recommend you to do a complete water change in its tank ASAP. The bloating may be caused by a long term exposure to unclean water, causing a bloom of bacterial growth inside the intestine of the frog.

Also, I am not sure if placing Calcium powder in the water is a good way to provide your frog with Cal. If your frog eats large crickets, I would recommend you to gutload the crickets with Calcium fortified cricket gel and chow. Or another way I use that is highly efficient is via samurai pacman food. I make the pacman food acting like a tortilla and wrap the calcium powder or vitamin then feed it to the frog.

Additionally, please try not to acquire earthworms/bugs in your backyard (or from a park) because many people use herbicide, insecticide, and other harmful chemical that may prove lethal your frog. You are likely slowly poisoning your frog without knowing so.

----------


## Namio

Lowering the water does not help. Please follow my previous advise. You need to ensure your frog is in plenty of clean water with regular water change.

----------


## Stephan Lapin

Well that doesn't sound good for my little guy  :Frown:

----------


## Stephan Lapin

He's not looking that bloated right now, and I changed his water, How do I keep the calcium dust on his food without it falling off in the water?

----------


## Stephan Lapin

He also seem to want to stay by the filter for some reason, Is he being sucked in by the current? It would seem he's a little to big for that.

----------


## Namio

> He's not looking that bloated right now, and I changed his water, How do I keep the calcium dust on his food without it falling off in the water?


Here is what I wrote previously, which hopefully will answer your question.




> If your frog eats large crickets, I would recommend you to gutload the crickets with Calcium fortified cricket gel and chow. Or another way I use that is highly efficient is via samurai pacman food. I make the pacman food acting like a tortilla and wrap the calcium powder or vitamin then feed it to the frog.

----------


## Namio

> He also seem to want to stay by the filter for some reason, Is he being sucked in by the current? It would seem he's a little to big for that.


That shouldn't be a problem. I think it's fine.

----------


## Carlos

Sorry your frog is not well Stephan  :Frown: .  Have you read this care guide:  http://www.frogforum.net/care-sheet-...are-sheet.html.  If not recommend you do so and correct any discrepancy in the enclosure.  Because this issue started right after feeding those wild earthworms it's easy to link them to problem, or could just be coincidence.

Agree with Namio, the wild worms could contain toxic substances that could cause an acute response.  The other possibility is that the enclosure water quality has been not good and the frog has a chronic health issue.  Even with a filter, recommend you check the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels.  If you do not have test kits, most shops will do a free test if you take a water sample.  Let us know what are the test results and will go from there.

If you can get a syringe with needle you can make a concentrated solution with dechlorinated water of CA/D3 or vitamins and inject that to night crawlers prior to feeding frog.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

